# IE can't connect to internet; Firefox works fine



## bob32256 (Jan 7, 2006)

Firefox works as usual.
Network Magic shows a good connection; the internet speed test gives normal readings.
However, IE 7 will not connect. I get the message "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage". Also, Microsoft Update cannot connect. I have tried the following:
- rebooted many times
- reinstalled IE 7
- repaired & reset WinSock
I don't really care about IE, but not being able to update Windows is a problem.
Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Windows XP Pro SP3


----------



## kniht (May 7, 2006)

See if *THIS* is of any help


----------



## bob32256 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks. The culprit was McAfee. When I completely removed it, IE worked fine.


----------

